# Where to get airbrush makeup?



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

I am thinking about doing all of our make up this year with the airbrush gun. The makeup I have found is extremely expensive. I was wondering if anyone has found any that is fairly cheap? Where do you get yours at?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Try these out.

http://www.europeanbodyart.com/

www.evilfirelizard.com


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

How expensive is expensive?

I've only used Ben Nye body paints from a local costume shop but you can get it online too.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

I don't know if these are expensive or not, but I have ordered other products from Graftobian before.

http://www.graftobian.com/commerce/catalog.jsp?catId=1009


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Hauntiholik. usually the ones that I see are 15-20 for a 1 ounce bottle. I just thought that was a little high. That is by far the cheapest I have found.


----------



## bansheette (Jan 7, 2009)

To save money we use Mehron's liquid makeup and thin it for use in the airbrush.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I really prefer Ben Nye anything vs Mehron. Not that this answers your question.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I've had good luck with Mehron and the stuff's not terribly expensive.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

a lady who did my makeup last year at Worlds Of Fun halloween Haunt said it was the standard "automotive" airbrush paint. But because they didn't heat-set it, the stuff would wash off...not sure if she was kidding, but it was the same brand you can buy at Michaels in the airbrush section.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Do you know the brand of makeup you want to use?
Keep in mind that an ounce of makeup will go a really long way when airbrushed.
There are tons of sellers online, but knowing what you want or need is crucial.
Look at the Ben Nye, Mehron, Obsessive Compulsive and others.
Don't use automotive, craft acrylics, or textile paints for makeup, especially for the face or around the eyes.


----------



## Spooky Chick (Mar 11, 2010)

I agree with fontgeek, you really need to be very careful what you put on your face, especially by your eyes. You should only use professional make-up made for your face. Some people will tell you they've used craft paints or acryllics and had nooo problems, but thats not what they are made for, and theres always a first time. Mehron makes air brush make-up now, or you can use thier liquid mixed with water. I've always had luck with mehron. Ben nye works nicely and is inexpensive as well. Good luck with whatever you choose!!!


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone with the feedback. And I am going to buy actual airbrush make up, and not a paint just so I don't run into any problems.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

"And I am going to buy actual airbrush make up, and not a paint just so I don't run into any problems?" That would be best.
For any paint or pigment to be successfully atomized/sprayed from an airbrush, the solids size needs to be very small and evenly dispersed in the medium/liquid. 
If stored properly it can have a long shelf life.
A little goes a long way, and having materials you know will work and that won't cause health issues can save you lots of headaches, both figuratively and literally. It also gives you a chance to fine tune your skills before the big day(s) arrives.
With any makeup, you should do a test on a small patch of skin on your actors in an out of the way place beforehand to make sure that there are no allergic reactions by your actors. This also helps you let people get used to being sprayed or airbrushed. The typical air pressure needed to airbrush makeup is 6-10 psi. For some, their first time getting painted on tickles and makes them squirm. Ideally, you should have 2 or more people who can apply the makeup so that the whole show isn't frozen or halted because the only painter or makeup artist isn't there or is stuck doing something else.
Getting several people with the skills will help you recruit better actors, and the same skills that are used for doing makeup apply when airbrushing anything else. You just need to make sure your brushes are totally cleaned out between the change of paint or makeup types. There are water based and alcohol based makeups, you need to make sure you clean out your brush with the proper cleaner for the type of makeup that it's contaminated with. Trying to clean out an airbrush that has been used for alcohol based makeup with water or a water based cleaner, or doing the reverse, is a sure recipe for disaster. Ideally, you would on use makeup airbrushes for doing anything else, the same rule applies for airbrushes used for doing foods (cakes, cookies, etc.).


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

U would be surprised how many use createx water base paint ... I know at least one major theme park that uses it.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I know all the big attractions around me use makeup (Knott's Berry Farm, Disneyland, Universal Studios, Queen Mary). The potential for problems and lawsuits are way too big for using (misusing) paint as actual makeup on people. If you were talking about painting appliances and costumes that would be something else, but for actually applying it to the skin the first visit with a lawyer would cover the cost of using makeup 100 times over.
A part of the problem would be the needed pressure to spray paint, it would take a lot more pressure to atomize the paint, and that added pressure can send paint into places paint and makeup should never go. eg: under eyelids, deep into ear canals, into the sinuses, etc. Pressure for spraying makeup should never be high enough to dimple the skin on the recipient.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Safety Tips to Face Painting


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I am not suggesting anyone use anything but the fact remains that many industries use Createx and Jurex for body painting and fx. Google it. Including a major amusement park for at least the last nine years with no issues. As for a lawyer... if you go pro you're going to need one regardless. Its not if you get sued, its when. 
You should hand test anything your going to put on a persons face ...especially latex. Mehron Lux face paint & Trendy Tribals, the no worries face paint.


----------



## Brett Baker (Aug 3, 2010)

we used graftobian I got at hauntcon for two seasons, last year I went to frankles in houston and they had there own line that was nicer and cheaper, here is a link. Now I need a few airbrushes cheap, any Ideas where to get good airbrush at an affordable price?
http://www.frankelcostume.com/


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

eanderso13 said:


> a lady who did my makeup last year at Worlds Of Fun halloween Haunt said it was the standard "automotive" airbrush paint. But because they didn't heat-set it, the stuff would wash off...not sure if she was kidding, but it was the same brand you can buy at Michaels in the airbrush section.


Can we say "lawsuit"? You CANNOT put that on your face. Airbrush makeup is NOT the same as car makeup.

Sorry if someone has already said that, but I had to reply as soon as I saw this post.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I know that $15-20 for one ounce seems high, but when working with an airbrush, a very little goes a very long way. But what ever product you end up using, apply extremely light coats and build up to the tone/color you're looking for. This saves on paint, produces an even application and it's always easier to add more.


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for everyones input. I ended up going with a 1 oz jar of Mehron. I found it on ebay for $5 and $5 shipping so $10 total isn't bad.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Also check out Michael Davy, his are cheaper than Premier Products and are just as high in quality. They can be used on skin and all prosthetics (including silicone).


----------

